# Eine Brasse?



## mr.krabs (1. April 2008)

Ich war heute am Rhein beimir in Wesseling. Ich habe diesen Fisch gefangen. Ich glaube, es ist eine Brasse, aber irgendwie ist das Vieh nicht so hochrückig.

Es hatte ziemlich viele Fischegel, kann man es trotzdem essen?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=78533&stc=1&d=1207072449


----------



## killahoroz (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Das ist keine Brasse.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Also ne Brasse ist dat auf keinsten.
Ich überlege mal was es anderes sein könnte.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Das könnte ein Rapfen sein


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

mit Brachse liegst Du ganz sicher daneben

MfG
Frauen-Nerfling


----------



## mr.krabs (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Falls es hilft:
66cm, 2,6kg, keine Bartfäden, gefangen auf Bienenmade, Feederkorbmontage


----------



## Schuschek (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Ein Döbelbastard


----------



## Goggo (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Habe zwar noch nie einen am Haken gehabt, aber könnte das ein Döbel sein?


----------



## David Kanal (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Döbel oder Aland #c

Vom Maul eher Döbel







Mfg David


----------



## killahoroz (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

ich glaub auch, Rapfen. Hab jetz im Prüfungsbuch nachgeschaut, sieht Rapfen am ähnlichsten


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Der Grund warum ich auf Rapfen tendiere ist, dass die Flossen irgendwie leicht blau-lila sind.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

eine brasse ? sag mal, wie hast du denn deine Bundesfischereischein-Prüfung geschafft ??!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Ich würde auch eher zu Döbel oder Aland tendieren. Die Flossenfärbung sagt übrigens nicht viel aus. Auch die Schuppenfarbe nicht unbedingt. Schade, daß das Maul so weit geöffnet ist. Aber eines ist sicher: Das ist niemals ne Brasse!


----------



## versuchsangler (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Nö,
ist ein Rapfen.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

wie lädt man ein Bild hoch? Zeige Euch dann ein Bild von einem Rapfen.


----------



## barbenangler (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Also eine eine Brasse kan es nicht sein. Das Gewicht passt nicht zur Länge.


----------



## David Kanal (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Das ist niemals ein Rapfen ....






Mfg David


----------



## Carphunter 76 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Vielleicht hat er es auf Brassen abgesehen und diesen Fisch gefangen und war damit überfordert weil er noch nie einen live gesehen hat ? Vielleicht ists auch der erste April, der ihn zu dieser Frage verleitete ?


Rapfen könnte sein, das Maul recht oberständig ...


Aland ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen ... Das Maul ist doch eher endständig, also eher Aland


----------



## mr.krabs (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Naja, mir ist halt als erstes Brasse eingefallen|rotwerden
Irgendwie ist mir diese Graue Flossenfärbung aufgefallen...


----------



## Blauzahn (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

hmm... also fürn Rapfen ist mir das Maul etwas zu klein |kopfkrat
wobei die Kopffärbung und die Flossenanordnung wieder dafür sprächen....
bin unsicher.


----------



## Blauzahn (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er es auf Brassen abgesehen und diesen Fisch gefangen und war damit überfordert weil er noch nie einen live gesehen hat ? Vielleicht ists auch der erste April, der ihn zu dieser Frage verleitete ?
> 
> 
> Rapfen könnte sein, das Maul recht oberständig ...
> ...



der Aland hat aber die Augen weiter unten und wäre mit 66cm schon äußerst "Kapital"


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Auf jeden Fall ist es ein schöner großer Fisch!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ists auch der erste April, der ihn zu dieser Frage verleitete ?



:q:vik::q

Das wird es wohl sein, alle reden sich den mund fusselig, er lehnt sich zurück und lacht sich tot |rolleyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Rapfen:
http://www.rhein-angeln.de/Bilder/Rapfen.jpg

Döbel:
http://fliegenfischerschule-mittelweser.de/Neue_Dateien/doebel_1_web.jpg

Sieht IMHO wie ein Rapfen aus, könnte auch ein Hybride sein, wäre nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## mr.krabs (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Und: Ja ich habe einen Angelschein, aber halt noch nie eine Brasse live gesehen. Tut mir Leid, aber von den Angelprüfungs-bildern war die Brasse das ähnlichste Exemplar.


----------



## mot67 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

ein döbel ist es jedenfalls auch nicht, die schuppen sind viel zu klein. wird ein rapfen sein.
schuppen entlang der seitenlinie beim döbel 44-46, beim rapfen ~65-75. beim aland sind es 55-60 schuppen, zähl einfach mal nach


----------



## LUKA$ (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

würde rapfen sagen...


----------



## mr.krabs (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Zum Aprilscherz: Nein, es ist keiner. Ich habe den Fisch heute gefangen und weiß echt nicht, was es sein könnte.

Haben Rapfen eigentlich Zähne (da sie Rauben). Mein fisch hatte keine.


----------



## jkc (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Rapfen Jungs...


----------



## Angelschreiner (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Denke auch das es ein Rapfen ist.


Angelschreiner


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

weder Rapfen noch Döbel oder Aland haben Zähne, sind "normale" Friedfische die sich mit der Zeit zu Fischfressern entwickeln

EDIT: Zähne haben sie scho nur sind es bei denen Schlundzähne, die man nicht direkt sehen kann wie bei Hecht, Zander und Barsch


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

So, hab noch mal hier: http://www.fishbase.org/search.php geschaut. Rapfen und Döbel fallen als Reinfische aus, da der gefangene Fisch eine nicht "einseitig angewachsene" Afterflosse besitzt. Das gibt es aber nur beim Aland, wobei ich dann doch auf Grund der Größe auf einen Hybriden tippe, was sehr häufig vorkommt.


----------



## mr.krabs (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Die drei von euch genannten Fische könnten es tatsächlich sein (ein Hybrid). Bei uns in Wesseling kann der auch wegen der giftigen Chemieabfälle mutiert sein.^^
Dass es keine Brasse ist habe ich jetzt auch kapiert :q


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Das mit der Mutation glaube ich nicht. Ein Hybrid entsteht durch Kreuzung mehrerer Arten, kommt bei Weißfischen öfters mal vor.


----------



## mr.krabs (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Das mit der Mutation war´auch nur ein Scherz^^


----------



## versuchsangler (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Sollte es wirklich ein Hybrid sein hat er auf jedenfall mehr vom Rapfen mit auf den Weg bekommen.:m


----------



## barschzocker1961 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h
also das is 100000000000000000% ein rapfen habe schon viele davon gefangen und in der jung zeit fressen sie zooplankton.... später werden sie räuber und jagen ihre schlundzähne können sogar harte muschel knacken und ein kapitales exemplar sogar den finger ich weiß das ja schon und ich bin 13 :m:m:m und ich habe den text nicht einmal kopiert |stolz:|stolz:|stolz:|stolz:|stolz:


----------



## Jerremy (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Hi mr.krabs,
schöner Fisch....kann dir leider auch nicht hundertprozentig sagen was es sein könnte.
Ich hatte vor ca. 2 Wochen einen ähnlichen Fisch geangelt am Rhein, war mir da auch nicht sicher was es für ein Fisch gewesen ist, habe ihn jedenfalls wieder schwimmen gelassen.
Sag mal, wo warst du denn angeln in Wesseling heute? Habe heute auch geangelt in der nähe der Rampe.So zwischen 10.00-16.00
Gruss Frank


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

@barschzocker1961
begründe doch bitte deine prozente, schau dir hier http://www.fishbase.org/search.php doch mal den rapfen an und sage uns dann, warum die afterflosse beim rapfen eine dreiecksform und beim gefangenen fisch eine viereckform besitzt. auch ich habe schon einige rapfen und döbel gefangen, war mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## mr.ilmenau (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> :q:vik::q
> 
> Das wird es wohl sein, alle reden sich den mund fusselig, er lehnt sich zurück und lacht sich tot |rolleyes



Dat kann nur ein Aprilscherz sein#h
Zumindest weiß ich jetzt das man die >Sportfischerprüfung doch abschaffen kann.:q


----------



## barschzocker1961 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

@mr.ilmenau was hast du denn da fürn fisch am baum hängen????


----------



## Khaane (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Sehr schöner Fisch, Gratulation!:m


----------



## mr.krabs (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Thx 
@Jerremy: Ich war ab ca. 16 Uhr da, hatte ja Schule. Ich war bei der nächsten Buhne, da am Sandstrand. Ich hab in die nähe der Buhne geworfen vom Strand aus (konnte dank Hochwasser nicht auf die Behne).


----------



## mr.ilmenau (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> @mr.ilmenau was hast du denn da fürn fisch am baum hängen????



Hmmmm????? Koikarpfen ????|kopfkrat#c:q
Nööö, ne kleene Forelle#6


----------



## Khaane (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Muss mich wohl korrigieren, die Flossenfarbe und die Kopfform sprechen sehr stark für einen Rapfen-Döbel Mischling.

Ob der Vater jetzt ein Rapfen oder die Mutter der Rapfen war, kann leider nicht geklärt werden.|rolleyes


----------



## mr.ilmenau (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> @mr.ilmenau was hast du denn da fürn fisch am baum hängen????



und bevor jemand fragt was für eine.#q 'ne GERÄUCHERTE |wavey:


----------



## versuchsangler (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Ist wohl wirlich noch was anderes mit bei.
Die vom Leopard angesprochene Form der Afterflosse passt nicht.
Rapfen hat eine dreieckige nach innen gewölbte Flosse.
Also nur nen 80% Rapfen.


----------



## mr.ilmenau (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Muss mich wohl korrigieren, die Flossenfarbe und die Kopfform sprechen sehr stark für einen Rapfen-Döbel Mischling.
> 
> Ob der Vater jetzt ein Rapfen oder die Mutter der Rapfen war, kann leider nicht geklärt werden.|rolleyes



Oder war vielleicht doch der Postbote drüber?
Oh sorry, Forum verwechselt.|kopfkrat|gutenach


----------



## Der-Hechter (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> eine brasse ? sag mal, wie hast du denn deine Bundesfischereischein-Prüfung geschafft ??!!


allerdings! das macht schon nachdenklich ....


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

@khaane
rapfen- döbel spricht immer noch die afterflosse dagegen. dreiecksform und dreiecksform würde weiterhin dreiecksform ergeben, da sich keine neuen formen bilden, wenn hybrid, dann rapfen- aland oder döbel- aland. oder doch aland rein. der größte aland hatte bisher 76 cm, so große sind aber absolute seltenheit. ( dagegen spräche aber die schuppengröße) wie schon mal gepostet, sowohl schuppen- als auch flossenfarbe alleine sind nur selten erkennungsmerkmal, sie unterscheiden sich schon mal von gewässer zu gewässer. ( u.a. untergrund- und futterbedingt) ich hatte schon rapfen von fast anthrazitfärbung der brust- und afterflossen bis zu kräftigem orange, die schwanzflosse von fast anthrazit bis hellgrau.


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

hier mal ein rapfen mit rot


----------



## Locke4865 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Also für mich ist das ein Aland(Orfe,Nerfling)
als Döbel fehlt mir die typische Netzzeichnung der Schuppen
als Rapfen passt das Maul nicht
Zährte,Zope,Blei passt die Afterflosse und (mit Einschränkung) die Größe nicht 

gruß Jens


----------



## Ocrem (2. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

100%Rapfen


----------



## Gardenfly (2. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Aland, zu kleines Maul für ein Rapfen,für ein Döbel ist die Afterflosse zu stark eingebuchtet und der Kopf zu hoch.

Nal eine Frage : ist der Fisch tot ?
wenn ja : schöne Frage aus der Fischerprüfung:
Was macht man mit einen Fisch den man nicht kennt ?
a. töten und vergraben
b. behandeln als ob er geschohnt ist
c. weiss ich nicht mehr


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (2. April 2008)

*Döbel oder Schied (Rapfen)*

Meines wissen hat ein Rapfen (Schied) doch ein oberständiges Maul. Von dem her würde Rapfen ausschließe. 
Mein Tipp ist ein Döbel.


----------



## mr.ilmenau (2. April 2008)

*AW: Döbel oder Schied (Rapfen)*



spaghettifresser1 schrieb:


> Meines wissen hat ein Rapfen (Schied) doch ein oberständiges Maul. Von dem her würde Rapfen ausschließe.
> Mein Tipp ist ein Döbel.



Moin Spagettifresser,
hast Du schonmal einen Döbel gefangen?
Siehst Du ernsthaft eine Ähnlichkeit?|kopfkrat:q


----------



## zanderzone (2. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Denke auch, das es ein Aland ist! Döbel passt nicht und Rapfen passt das maul nicht! Ich tendiere zum Aland! 'Aber dóch bitte kein Brassen#d


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Habe mir gerade noch mal die Bilder bei http://www.fishbase.org/search.php angesehen. Anders als in der schematischen Zeichnung hat der fotografierte Döbel auch die Viereckform der Afterflosse. ( beim Rapfen aber auf jeden Fall Dreiecksform) Kennt jemand eine HP, auf der man genau fundierte Fischbestimmung machen kann, vor allem mit der Flossenform u.ä.
Gegen einen reinen Aland spricht meiner Meinung nach die Schuppengröße, die ja beim Aland als relativ groß bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Arbun (2. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Hi schaut euch mal die Bilder an, hilft vielleicht weiter?

lexikon 1 (Hat wenn Fischart gewählt verschiedene UW-Photos, unbedingt auch Aland anschaun!)

lexikon 2 (Beschreibungstext auch interessant! Schuppengröße von Aland kleiner als Döbel!!!)

Lexikon 3

Also Döbel (leuciscus cephalus) kann nicht sein wegen Afterflosse, da der Döbel eine nach außen gewölbte (leicht konvex) hat! Hasel (leuciscus leuciscus) und Aland (leuciscus idus) haben nach innen gewölbt (konkav)!***
Die gedrungene Körperform und ein dunkel-rötlicher schimmer der Flossen würde zum Aland passen...

Rapfen paßt wegen Maulform absolut nicht!

Vielleicht pur Aland (was ich glaube) oder Chiemäre...

*Achtung! *Bei Fischbase steht unter Suchbegriff Döbel auch leuciscus leuciscus, also Hasel!!! Photos nicht verwechseln, auf lateinische bezeichnung achten!!!

____________________
**Quelle für die Flossenformen: *_Süsswasserfische, Muscheln, Krebse_, S. 50-54, 26. Auflage 2006, Heintges Lehr- und Lernsystem GmbH (in Zusammenarbeit mit Dr. Hermann Bayrle, Bayerische Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft - Institut für Fischerei, Starnberg)


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Döbel oder Schied (Rapfen)*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> Moin Spagettifresser,
> hast Du schonmal einen Döbel gefangen?
> Siehst Du ernsthaft eine Ähnlichkeit?|kopfkrat:q



Ich darf in keinem Fließgewässer angeln habe nur die
Möglichlickeit in einem Seen bzw. Weihern zu angeln.
Das heißt es gibt im See weder noch Döbel noch Rapfen
zu fangen


----------



## mr.ilmenau (2. April 2008)

*AW: Döbel oder Schied (Rapfen)*



spaghettifresser1 schrieb:


> Ich darf in keinem Fließgewässer angeln habe nur die
> Möglichlickeit in einem Seen bzw. Weihern zu angeln.
> Das heißt es gibt im See weder noch Döbel noch Rapfen
> zu fangen



Oh das tut mir natürlich Leid für Dich:c
#h


----------



## Schuschek (2. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Für mich bleibt es wie schon geschrieben ein Döbelbastard (Kreuzung aus Döbel und irgenwas anderes, wobei die Kopfform namentlich erst einmal genannt wird). Wird wie schon einige vermutet haben eine Laune der Natur sein wo Döbel und Rapfen ein "Techtelmechtel" hatten. Der Kopfbereich trifft auf den Döbel zu und der Schwanzbereich auf Rapfen. Die genaue Zuornung kann natürlich nicht erfolgen, da sich auch andere Körperteile bei der Kreuzung verändern und sehr eigen werden.


----------



## Angelmati (2. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Das bild ist jetzt nicht so gut..... aber das ist zu 90% ein Rapfen!!


----------



## Arbun (2. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, und folgendes *Zitat* *über Aland* gelesen unter Verwechslung des Alands mit Döbel und Rapfen...

"Im Unterschied zum "Rapfen" hat der Aland ein endständiges Maul. *Häufig kommt es zu* *Kreuzungen* *mit anderen Weißfischarten*." von hier unter Menü Aland

Insofern find ich den Aland am plausibelsten, sowohl ohne oder _mit Kreuzung_, was anscheinend häufiger vorkommt! Mit was der Aland ein techtel mechtel hatte #c


----------



## flori66 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

ich sag das is'n Zander.


----------



## Blink* (3. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



flori66 schrieb:


> ich sag das is'n Zander.



Ja, denke ich auch, wenn man sich die Schlundzähne so anschaut |kopfkrat|bigeyes


----------



## mr.ilmenau (3. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



Blink* schrieb:


> Ja, denke ich auch, wenn man sich die Schlundzähne so anschaut |kopfkrat|bigeyes



Jo , wenn man bedenkt wieviel Fischarten es auf der Welt gibt, könnte das ein tierisch langes Ratespiel werden.
Mal sehen vielleicht tippt ja noch einer auf Butt oder so.|wavey:


----------



## acidbrain (4. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

ich würd´ auch sagen das es ein Rapfen ist...


----------



## Hackersepp (4. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Ich tippe auf Schied (Rapfen) und denke mal, dass das Foto ein wenig unvorteilhaft geschossen wurde.


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Bevor hier noch viele den Rapfen vermuten: Der Rapfen als reiner Fisch hat ein endständiges Maul!!! Die Maulspalte reicht bis tief unter die Augen, der Unterkiefer ist vorgeschoben. Diese Merkmale fehlen auf dem Foto!!! Und da hilft auch kein unvorteilhaftes Foto. Die Afterflosse ist auch nicht sichelförmig. Einzig die Färbung, Schuppengröße und etwas die Körperform erinnern an Rapfen, was aber auch einen Hybrid vermuten läßt. 
Versucht es doch wenigstens einfach mal, zumindest den Großteil der Postings zwischen Tröterstellung und letztem Posting zu lesen, Links zu besuchen und Rückschlüsse zu ziehen, ist doch gar nicht so schwer!


----------



## esox-lucius (4. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Hi Leute

Also ich würde aufgrund der Maulstellung sagen, es ist kein Rapfen, denn der besitzt nämlich ein sehr oberständiges Maul! Dieser Fisch hier hat ein endständiges Maul! Aber ein noch viel offensichtlicherer Grung, dass es kein Rapfen sein kann, ist die Maulspalte. Die reicht beim Rapfen nämlich bis über die Mitte seiner Augen! Also sehr weit nach hinten.
Also wenn du mich fragst, Kann man dir zu nem schönen Döbel gratulieren!


----------



## mr.ilmenau (4. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Bevor hier noch viele den Rapfen vermuten: Der Rapfen als reiner Fisch hat ein endständiges Maul!!! Die Maulspalte reicht bis tief unter die Augen, der Unterkiefer ist vorgeschoben. Diese Merkmale fehlen auf dem Foto!!! Und da hilft auch kein unvorteilhaftes Foto. Die Afterflosse ist auch nicht sichelförmig. Einzig die Färbung, Schuppengröße und etwas die Körperform erinnern an Rapfen, was aber auch einen Hybrid vermuten läßt.
> Versucht es doch wenigstens einfach mal, zumindest den Großteil der Postings zwischen Tröterstellung und letztem Posting zu lesen, Links zu besuchen und Rückschlüsse zu ziehen, ist doch gar nicht so schwer!



Die meisten lesen doch nie die vorherigen Beiträge und darum wird es ja eine "Unendliche Geschichte".
Geht doch schon wieder munter weiter mit Döbel!!!:q


----------



## esox-lucius (4. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

#d Also da könnte man jetzt ewig weiterraten und am Ende weist du dann immer noch nicht, was du nun aus dem Wasser gezogen hast! Filitier dir das Ding, hau`s dir in die Pfanne und wenn´s geschmeckt hat ist es sowiso *******egal was es war|supergri


----------



## Karpfencrack (4. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

rapfen hat ein anderes maul 
ich glaub auch das es ein hybride ist


----------



## Virous (4. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Also sicher sagen wird es wohl keiner können... Aber für mich steht auch fest, dass der Fisch kein Rapfen oder Döbel oder sonst was ist, sondern eine Kreuzung aus den beiden.

Aber ist doch immer wieder schön wenn man solche Ratespiele hier im Board findet! 8)


----------



## mr.ilmenau (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



Virous schrieb:


> Also sicher sagen wird es wohl keiner können... Aber für mich steht auch fest, dass der Fisch kein Rapfen oder Döbel oder sonst was ist, sondern eine Kreuzung aus den beiden.
> 
> Aber ist doch immer wieder schön wenn man solche Ratespiele hier im Board findet! 8)



Ratespiele? Gut !!!
25cm , ca.300g 
Aber da die ja niemand kennt geht der 1. Preis an mich.#6
Oh Gott, ist ja hier gar nicht mein Aquaristik Forum.Sorry.#h


----------



## mr.krabs (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Hast du die Photos mit einem Sony Ericsson gemacht?


----------



## mr.ilmenau (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



mr.krabs schrieb:


> Hast du die Photos mit einem Sony Ericsson gemacht?


Jo das liegt ja immer griffbereit.


----------



## tob-ztar (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

rapfen


----------



## flori66 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



tob-ztar schrieb:


> rapfen




Und wieder jemand der diesen Thread nicht liest, sondern nur die Überschrift und das Bild im ersten Post.
Traurig traurig|krach:


----------



## AndreL (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Hi,
das ist ein Aland und daran finde ich kein Merkmahl ungewöhnlich. Einzig die Größe ist nicht alltäglich weshalb hier vermutlich so viele daneben tippen.
Maul passst, Schuppen passen, Flossen passen, größe passt. 

Ich habe schon alle 3 Fischarten gefangen, Döbel Rapfen und Aland, vorallem einige große Alande zwischen 2-3Kg.
Rapfen sieht nun wirklich ganz anders aus vom Kopf/Maul, einzig die Schwanzflosse sieht ähnlich aus. 
Döbel hat gar keine Änlichkeit, Flossen und vorallem Schuppen, ein Döbel dieser Größe hätte richtig große Schuppen und nicht so kleine filigrane wie dieser Aland, ganz zu schweigen von der Schwanzflosse.


----------



## Sneep (8. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Dieser Fisch ist aber so was von eindeutig ein Rapfen!!! #6

Das einzige Merkmal das nicht passt, ist das Maul. Das reicht beim Rapfen bis hinter das Auge. Aber schaut mal wie der Fisch liegt!
 Das Maul ist auf dem Foto doch gar nicht klar zu sehen weil von der Kamera abgewandt. Alle anderen Merkmale passen. Es gibt keinen anderen einheimischen Karpfenartigen mit so stark eingeschnittenen Rücken-, After und Schwanzflosse. Bei Rücken- und Schwanzflosse kann man das auf dem Bild gut erkennen.  Bauch und Rückenflosse beginnen auf gleicher Höhe.

Zu den anderen Vorschlägen:

_*Aland: *_ Hat viel kleinere Schuppen und der Unterteil der Schwanzflosse ist roter als er obere Teil. Der Aland hat den Beginn der *Rückenflosse deutlich weiter nach hinten* als den Ansatz der Bauchflossen.

*Bresen:* Die *Basis der Afterflosse *ist sehr viel länger als auf dem Bild.

_*Döbel: *_Hat netzartiges Schuppenmuster. Der Döbel ist *drehrund *und die Afterflosse ist deutlich *ausgebuchtet.


*Bitte bei der Fischbestimmung systematisch vorgehen, anhand der harten Erkennungsmerkmale. Das sind in allererster Linie die Stellung der Flossen und deren Form. Danach Maulstellung, Beschuppung und ganz zum Schluss die Färbung.

Und übrigens das mit den Hybriden kommt überwiegend von Leuten die sich unsicher sind bei der Bestimmung, weil es Merkmale gibt, die nicht zu ihrem Wunschfisch passen.|supergri

In der Natur sind solche Mischlinge gar nicht so häufig.

Auf jeden Fall ist dieser Fisch ein Rapfen:g:g:g:g#q#q#q

mfg

Sneep


----------



## mot67 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



Sneep schrieb:


> _*Aland: *_ Hat viel kleinere Schuppen



nope, ein aland hätte definitiv weniger und grössere schuppen #6


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Also Sneep, du könntest den abgebildeten Fisch zwar den Kopf drehen wie du willst, die Maulspalte bekommst du nicht hinters Auge ohne ihm den Kopf auseinanderzureißen, ich frage mich übrigens, wo du eine Drehung des Kopfes überhaupt siehst. Da der Fisch liegt, könnte der Kopf nur nach oben gebogen werden, dann wäre die Maulspalte in der Perspektive noch weiter hinter dem Auge. Das der Fisch nicht in sich gebogen ist, sieht man auch klar. Wo nimmst du also nun das Merkmal der Maulspalte für den Rapfen her?
Wo siehst du die Sichelform ( keine Ausbuchtung) der Afterflosse des Rapfen? Ich sehe eine zusammengeschobene Afterflosse und jedes labile Drei- oder Viereck wölbt sich beim Zusammenschieben.


----------



## Sneep (9. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Von der Beflossung und den anderen sichtbaren Merkmalen her deutet alles auf einen Rapfen. Lediglich das Maul passt nicht.

Ich kann aber auch alle anderen hier bislang genannten Fische ausschließen. Es gibt keinen einheimischen Cypriniden mit einer vergleichbaren Beflossung.

Ich habe in dem beiliegenden Bild mal den fraglichen Fisch einem Rapfen und einem Aland gegenüber gestellt. Schaut selbst.

Ich fische seit fast 20 Jahren mit dem E-Gerät und dass schult den Blick für Arten.

Dieser Fisch ist so was von Rapfen!!

Sneep


----------



## Arbun (9. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Dann sind die meisten Fische auf folgender Seite auch Rapfen???|kopfkrat

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fotogallery/thumbnails.php?album=13

Also wenn ein Merkmal nicht wirklich passt wäre ein Mischling doch wahrscheinlicher, vor allem wenn es beim Aland *besonders* *häufig *vorkommen soll? Vielleicht Aland/Rapfen?

hier mal zum Vergleich _mini Ansicht_ von zu oberst "Suchfisch"
und verschiedene "Aland-Fänge" von Fischhitparade...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Servus,

für mich sieht das auch stark nach Hybrid aus - hab ich bei Rapfen udn Döbel zwar auch noch nicht gesehen, soll aber ja nichts heißen.
Der Kopf ist mal relativ eindeutig Döbel, während der übrige Körper stark nach Rapfen aussieht.
Ein eindeutiger Rapfen ist das jedenfalls sicherlich nicht!

Im übrigen ist es bei Fischhybriden typisch, dass sich Kopf- und Körpermerkmale der "Elterntiere" aufteilen.
Hier mal ein Bild eines Rotaugen-Brassen-Hybrids (Kopf Rotauge, Körper Brasse) aus dem vergangenen Jahr:


----------



## Schuschek (9. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Da er ihn mitgenommen hat würde ich ihn eher Fischboulette nennen. 

Mal im ernst, ich denke mal das die genaue Klassifizierung bei diesem Fisch schon sehr schwierig ist. Das erkennt man an den unterschiedlichsten Meinungen. Es wird eher eine Kreuzung sein. In 10 Tagen sind wir bestimmt immer noch nicht weiter


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

@Sneep
der Unterschied deiner Fischbilder zum Suchbild ist vor allem einer. Auf deinen Bildern sind die Flossen nicht zusammengeschoben. Ziehe die Rückenflosse etwas nach oben und sie ähnelt eher der des Alandes. Genau das gleiche gilt bei der Afterflosse, denn da ist das zusammengeschobene am deutlichsten zu sehen. Und die Sichelform der Rapfenflosse ist aufgespannt sehr deutlich. Die Maulspalte und die Maulform, beides klassische Erkennungsmerkmale negierst du diesmal gleich ganz.
Aber du bist ja der erfahrene! Ich angle seit ca. 35 Jahren und das an einem Gewässer, wo der Rapfen nach dem Barsch der häufigste Raubfisch ist und ich stelle mich nicht hin und sage, das ist eindeutig der oder der!


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von Rapfen aus Fischlexikas und ein eigener Fang.
Alle weisen Gemeinsamkeiten auf.
1. Maulspalte bis hinters Auge- hat der gefangene Fisch nicht, also kein Rapfenmerkmal
2. Afterflosse: aufgespannt sichelförmig, schwanzzugewandte Seite wesentlich kürzer, fast bis ganz im Fisch eingewachsen, dadurch Dreiecksform- der abgebildete Fisch hat eine lange Seite zum Schwanz hin, dadurch beim Aufspannen deutliche Rechteckform, also kein Rapfenmerkmal


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

dirk, wo hast du diese schönen bilder denn gegoggelt?


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

onlinefischlexikas, die ich zur fischbestimmung heranziehe, der vorletzte bei meinen eltern auf dem grundstück gefangen, übrigens mit 58 cm der kleinste von mir gefangene rapfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

schmecken rapfen?


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

kann ich dir nicht so genau sagen, da sie doch sehr grätig sind, werden sie bei uns meist mit anderem weißfisch zu bouletten verarbeitet. will dieses jahr aber mal versuchen, sie scheibenweise zu räuchern, soll gut schmecken.


----------



## Schuschek (9. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Geräuchert schmecken sie richtig lecker. Hab ich letztes Jahr auf anraten eines Angelkollegen mal gemacht.


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Habe da neulich auch von einem jetzt dauerhaft gesperrten Boardie, der sich bei Rezepten mehr als gut auskennt, ein Rezept/ Link geschickt bekommen, der dieses Unterfangen lohnenswert erscheinen läßt.


----------



## Schuschek (9. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

@leopard afrika, kannst du den Link mal posten oder per PN senden? Würde mich sehr interessieren


----------



## Sneep (10. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @Sneep
> 
> Aber du bist ja der erfahrene! Ich angle seit ca. 35 Jahren und das an einem Gewässer, wo der Rapfen nach dem Barsch der häufigste Raubfisch ist und ich stelle mich nicht hin und sage, das ist eindeutig der oder der!




Hallo Leopard_Afrika

Ich möchte niemanden seine Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen absprechen. Ich war mir in dem Fall nur sehr sicher (jetzt nicht mehr). 

Wenn das anders rüberkam tut mir das leid und das war sicher von mir nicht so gemeint.

Ich habe nur mit dem Thema meine Erfahrungen gemacht.  

Bei meiner Arbeit stelle ich immer wieder fest, wie wenig der normale Anger sich mit den Fischarten auskennt. 
Ich weiß aus Erfahrung , dass 70% der Angler nicht in der Lage sind eine Bach- von einer RB-Forelle zu unterscheiden.
Und diese Angler sollen dann eine geschützte MeFo oder einen Lachs erkennen.
Ich kann durchaus auch mit anderen Meinungen umgehen.
Probleme habe ich nur mit Aussagen wie... dieser Fisch hat immer so silberne Schuppen.. dieser Fisch ist viel bunter...dieser Fisch ist meistens etwas hochrückiger usw.

Insgesamt ist deine Argumentation mit der Flossenstellung eine relevante Aussage, wenn ich sie auch nicht in allen Punkten teile.

Nichts für ungut..

Sneep


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



Schuschek schrieb:


> @leopard afrika, kannst du den Link mal posten oder per PN senden? Würde mich sehr interessieren


http://www.angeln-koepenick.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=92


----------



## Pikebite (10. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Um auch noch mal meinen Senf dazu zu geben (auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das einer der Anderen 12 Seiten vorher schon mal gepostet hat: Das ist ein Aland. Döbel fällt aus, weil die Afterflosse beim Döbel nach außen gewölbt ist. Rapfen fällt aus, weil der Fisch auf dem Foto ein endständiges Maul hat, der Rapfen als Oberflächenräuber aber ein Unterständiges (Unterkiefer ist länger als Oberkiefer). Und schließlich sprechen auch die Fangumstände für einen Aland.


----------



## dirkbu (13. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Das ist ein kapitaler *Aland* (*Orfe* oder *Nerfling)*.

Hab gestern erst 3 gefangen, aber kleiner so ca. 40cm und die schwimmen wieder.

Der Aland hat einen gestreckten und seitlich abgeflachten Körper und ein endständiges Maul.

Der Aland ähnelt dem Döbel, hat aber *kleinere Schuppen* und eine nach *innen gebogene Afterflosse*.
Der Fisch ist auf dem Rücken grau-bläulich gefärbt, die Seiten sind silber.
Die *Flossen* haben einen *rötlichen Schimmer*.

Das Fleisch ist gelblich und Grätenreich. Soll aber schmackhaft sein. Mir zu viele Gräten und daher dürfen die bei mir schwimmen.
Kommen aber bei mir auch selten an den Haken außer zwischen März und Mai. Laichzeit.


----------



## totentanz (14. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Das ist ein kapitaler *Aland* (*Orfe* oder *Nerfling)*.
> 
> Der Aland ähnelt dem Döbel, hat aber *kleinere Schuppen* und eine nach *innen gebogene Afterflosse*.



Kann mich dem nur anschließen #6


----------



## mr.ilmenau (14. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Um auch noch mal meinen Senf dazu zu geben (auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das einer der Anderen 12 Seiten vorher schon mal gepostet hat: Das ist ein Aland. Döbel fällt aus, weil die Afterflosse beim Döbel nach außen gewölbt ist. Rapfen fällt aus, weil der Fisch auf dem Foto ein endständiges Maul hat, *der Rapfen als Oberflächenräuber aber ein Unterständiges (Unterkiefer ist länger als Oberkiefer)*. Und schließlich sprechen auch die Fangumstände für einen Aland.



Was hat der? Ein unterständiges Maul weil der Unterkiefer länger ist wie der Oberkiefer. 
Sicher ???:q


----------



## bagsta343 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

rapfen


----------



## DYNABLASTER (27. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Leute das ist ein kapitaler Aland.


----------



## aalkönig (27. April 2008)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Rapfen oder Aland, Gräten hat er jedenfalls zu viele!:q


----------



## Crankbait (23. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Moin.

Tschuldgung das ich das Thema nochmal hochwurschtel - ABER das ist ein Rapfen-Aland Hybriede. Leider kann man die Flossenstrahlen und die Schuppen an der Seitenlinie nicht genau zählen, das Foto ist gnadenlos überlichtet. 

 Hier mal Fotos von 2 größeren Exemplaren der Arten.

Diese Hybrieden findet man bei uns am Main doch teilweise recht oft. 

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## Breamhunter (23. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Links Aland - Rechts Rapfen !


----------



## latitude (25. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

nach den ersten blick ist das ein Rapfen....


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Links Raubaaland, rechts Rapfen


----------



## AngelmeisterToni (25. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Ganz klar ein Döbel habe einmal einen im Aquarium gehabt !#6


----------



## Angelgott1983 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Leute Leute, 
wo habt ihr die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt?

Einteilung der Fisch unterscheiden sich in: Farbe, Flossenform und Mauelstellung= Futteraufnahme Ober, Mittel, Grunwasser, sowie Gesammtform des Fisches!

OK das Foto ist nicht so toll dafür!

Döbel: grüne Schuppen, Dicke Oberlippe, Runde Flossenenden= Kein Döbel!

Rapfen: Silbern Schuppen, Spitze Flossen, Torpedform  OK Falle: Maulstellung oben/ wie  Forelle oberflächen jäger!


----------



## Angelgott1983 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

2 Teil Sorry:

F= Torpedoform

Aland: Silbern Schuppen, Rote Bauch und Afterflosse, Maulstellung Mitte bis Unten, Rücken und Schwanzflosse Schwarz, Leichte Kleinform ab Rückenflosse. Bingo!?! 

Mein Tipp: Fischlexikon im Keinformat mit Foto und Merkmalen
Gib weniger Ärger mit Schönzeiten und Maßeinhaltung!

Artenschutz!!!


----------



## Allround-Angler (26. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Würde auf eine Kreuzung tippen.
Rapfen scheint auf jeden Fall drin zu sein.
Wahrscheinlich noch Aland.

Eine Bitte an zukünftige Foto-Einsteller:
Bitte so fotografieren, dass man die Schuppen erkennen kann, oder selber gleich zählen.
Schuppenanzahl an der Seitenllinie:

Döbel: 44-46
Aland: 55-60
Rapfen: 65-73
Quelle: "So unterscheidet man ähnliche Friedfische" Beilage Blinker 07/2006


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Rechts ist ein Rapfen, daß ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche, links Aland, inwieweit es da Hybridformen gibt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Gummischuh (26. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Ich seh da keine Hybriden. Aland und Rapfen halt.
Zwar kann man beim Aland das Maul nicht erkennen, aber die Fische sehen eigentlich so aus wie sie aussehen sollen.

......SNEEEEEEEP, wo bist Du ?!!!


----------



## Emsfliege (26. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Wenn mann links jetzt noch sehen könnte wie breit der Kopf ist wäre es noch eindeutiger aber ich Tippe auch mal auf Aaland.
Der recht Fisch müßte ein Rapfen sein gut zu erkennen am Schnitt des Maul´`s.
Außerdem sind die Schuppen viel zu klein für einen Döbel dieser Größe...#6


----------



## Sneep (28. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Hallo,

*der Fisch auf dem dem Foto ist zu 90% eine Hybrid Rapfen-Aland mit einer geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Hybrid Rapfen- Döbel.*

Ich habe mich vor 2 Jahren bei diesem Fisch sehr vehement für Rapfen ausgesprochen, was mir heute sehr peinlich ist und zeigt, das man sich Zeit nehmen muss.

Ein Zählen der Schuppen in der Seitenlinie hätte den Rapfen sofort ausgeschlossen.

Daher behaupte ich ab sofort das Gegenteil.

Begründung:

Gehen wir die Verdächtigen durch.

*Aland*: Beflossung passt nicht, Schwanzstiel passt nicht, da zu dünn.
*
Döbel*: Beflossung zu scharf eingeschnitten, Form der Afterflosse, Beschuppung passt nicht.

*Rapfen*: Kopf und Maulform passen nicht.
viel zu wenig Schuppen in der Seitenlinie.

*Brassen*: ist gar nicht verdächtig.

Da wir keine Art haben, bei der alles passt, schauen wir einmal bei den Hybriden. 

Bei dem Begriff Hybrid werde ich immer hellhörig. Sehr häufig ist das Ergebnis Hybrid oder Rotauge ein Zeichen  dass man nicht mehr weiter weiß.

Es gibt aber tatsächlich Hybriden. Eine eindeutige Zuordnung ist dann mit optischen Mitteln oft nicht mehr möglich.

Bei Hybriden ist häufig ein Elternteil für den Rumpf eines für den Kopf "zuständig".

Schauen wir uns einmal den Rumpf an. Ich denke, da gibt es mit Rapfen wenig Widerspruch. 

Die scharf eingeschnittenen Flossen sind typisch. Das die Schuppenzahlen nicht stimmen, kann beim Hybriden nicht erwartet werden.

Jetzt zum Kopf, dieser ist Aland oder Döbel. Was genau, vermag ich nicht einzuschätzen.

Trotzdem handelt es sich sehr wahrscheinlich um einen Hybriden mit dem Aland. 

Das kann man über Umwege schließen. 

Um Hybriden hervorzubringen, müssen beide Arten sowohl räumlich und zeitlich gemeinsam laichen.

 Aland und Rapfen laichen bedeutend früher als der Döbel und bevorzugen die gleichen Laichgebiete. Daher ist der Döbel praktisch ausgeschlossen. 

Durch besondere Umstände wie Warmwassereinläufe oder ein langes, kaltes Frühjahr, das in eine Hitzeperiode übergeht, in der dann alle Arten zur gleichen Zeit paaren, kann es zu einer Vermischung Rapfen-Döbel kommen.

Zur Verdeutlichung füge ich das Original und zum Vergleich einen großen Aland bei. Dieser wurde mit dem E-Gerät ebenfalls bei Köln gefangen. Beim Aland ist die Schwanzwurzel viel dicker und die Flossen nicht so scharf eingeschnitten.

SNEEP


----------



## Dunraven (29. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Meinst Du jetzt den alten, schon längst abgeschlossenen Teil oder beziehst Du Dich auch auf die neuen, aktuellen Fotos um die es nur noch geht?


----------



## Sneep (29. August 2010)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Hallo, 

Was heißt abgeschlossen?

ich beziehe mich auf den Fisch vom Anfang des Beitrages.
Dieser ist sehr schwierig zu bestimmen und durchaus diskussionswürdig.

Auch Crankbait bezieht sich in seinem Beitrag auf diesen Fisch, dazu stellt er Fotos von Rapfen und Aland ein um seine Ansicht zu untermauern, dass der ursprüngliche Fisch ein Hybride aus beiden Arten ist. Diese Ansicht teile ich. 

Die Frage, um welche Fische es sich bei den beiden Beispielen von Crankbait handelt  wurde hier nie gestellt. 

Es ist mir schleierhaft, wieso jetzt diese beiden Beispielbilder diskutiert werden.

Der Verfasser hat doch ohnehin bereits geschrieben, das es sich um Rapfen und Aland handelt. 

Dran gibt es auch nichts zu zweifeln.

Das sind Rapfen   und Aland. 

So gesehen gibt es kein neues Thema.

Der einzige, der zu einer abweichenden Meinung kommt ist Angelmeister Toni (12) mit Döbel.

Da soll aber der Angelmeister sich die Form der Afterflosse bei Döbel und Aland einmal ansehen.

Sollte es nur noch um diese beiden Beispielfische gehen, so gab es nie ein Rätsel und das ist jetzt gelöst.

SneeP


----------



## Allround-Angler (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Brasse?*

Hier könnt Ihr euch mal ein Video ansehen mit einer Rapfen-Aland-Hybride:
*http://www.bissclips.tv/rute-und-rolle/raubfischangeln/schlag-auf-schlag-2738.html*


----------

